# My Cherry. Exotic short hair cat



## Kiraz (Sep 11, 2006)

This is my kitten! She was born on 4 of Augost 2006. So she's small, only some more then 2 months. I gave her name Vishnya (it's on Russian, Ukrainian and Turkish languages). On English it mean "cherry". She's very cute, lovely, playfull and some naughty. She like to search for new places in flat and discover everything everywhere! And I love her so much!

It's me with woman, who sold me Vishnya. We came to her flat to get kitten.










It's me with Vishnya.










Her brother is cleaning her.










Vishnya with her brother.










Vishnya is ready to go home!










Vishnya liked new house very much.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Awww those 2 are so cute! Too bad you couldn't take both. I thought that was a purse, the carrier is so small


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Awwwww! She's so cute. Love her color and coat pattern....


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

That white mouse is almost the same size as the kitten! What a cutie!!


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Oh she is adorable...I just love the pictures of her with the furry mouse. But my favorite picture is the tiny kitten in that great big bed :lol:


----------



## Kiraz (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks to everybody for nice words about my smally!

*MikePageKY*, oh, you know, she've got few more special placed to sleep. One of it is realy bigger then this! :lol: I will show it now too.

*horseplaypen*, yes, it's right about mouse. And, I think, because of it, my Vishnya afraid to play with it.

Here are some more photos.


----------



## Gypsy Girl (Jun 9, 2006)

Awww, how sweet. She's so cute! I love her bath pictures. Kittens look so funny when they're wet.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Congrats  , she's a very cute kitten :wink: . Is she an Exotic Shorthair?


----------



## Kiraz (Sep 11, 2006)

*DesnBaby*, yes, she is. But she is too fluffy still, so some people think that she's persian.  

*Gypsy Girl*, oh, it was difficult to make her have shower, so I bought for next time dry shampoo.  :wink: 

And some more photos.


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Awwwwe!!! She is gorgeous! :luv :luv :luv


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Isn't this picture just so cute :heart 

It's like she is saying "Hello world"


----------



## Kiraz (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks to everybody!

By the way, everyone, who want, can see all Vishnya's photos in our photo albom. I made it here. Welcome! http://www.catforum.com/photos/showgallery.php?cat=6133


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

She is very beautiful... :luv


----------



## Kiraz (Sep 11, 2006)

Thank you very much!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Kiraz said:


> *DesnBaby*, yes, she is. But she is too fluffy still, so some people think that she's persian.


But she has less fur than a persian :wink: .


----------



## Kiraz (Sep 11, 2006)

Yes, of course. And her both parents were exotic short hair cats. I saw them. Anyway, she's loosing some fur now anyway, so she will become real short hair cat soon.  :wink:


----------



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

She is so gorgeous! Not impressed by having a bath i think :lol:


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

awww what a small cute little baby, I just loved all the photos .

Eva x


----------



## Kiraz (Sep 11, 2006)

Big thanks to everybody!

Some more photos of my Vishnya.


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

It has been a whole week...Vishnya is a whole week older. That means that its time for more pictures  

Everybody now....pictures...pictures...pictures.. :cat3


----------

